# Gurbani Can Cure Cancer



## Sikh80 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Gurbani Can Cure Cancer*
When recitation of Gurbani cured me of deadly cancer, I experienced God.
If God is with me, who can be against me ?
Not even the deadliest disease of cancer can take my life away and that is exactly the divinely inspiring message of the truly miraculous story of my victorious battle against bone
cancer which was medically diagnosed to be multiple myloma.
It was the continuous recitation of Gurbani that not only cured me of bone cancer that had already destroyed most of my bones in my skeleton, but also shattered my will to live. The blessings of Guru Granth Sahib not only triggered and accelerated the processes of complete and total cure in my body, but the Guru also enabled me to experience God. This also inspired me to pursue Nam therapy to totally and permanently get rid of otherwise fatal bone cancer. 
Can Shabad-Kirtan and faithful recitation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib save me from fatal clutches of cancer?
Can such a miracle happen?
These were the posers that repeatedly crossed my mind and also dominated my dreams. Initially, I dismissed such ideas and being a science researcher with American educational background, I did not even believe in the existence of god. I have always been taught by my American scientists, teachers and professors that our life and the universe are governed by the irrefutable and irreversible laws of science and that God was nothing but a 'concept' or an illusion invented by timid and non-scientific minds. Hence, I have never been to any place of worship and also never prayed. But not anymore. 
It was April 27th 2002 when three different teams of oncologists and hematologists from Mumbai, Surat and Ahmedabad presented me with the unanimous medical investigation reports based on their repeatedly unanimous findings, they passed their judgment with one voice that my life is going to end in a few days as the deadly cancer called multiple myloma has ruined most of my bones that are functionally vital for my survival. On April 29th , I had completed three and half years of painful life as a terminally bed-ridden cancer patient. I was slowly dying of cancer. The bony structures of my right ear had been eaten away by bone cancer that gave me total deafness in my right ear. Repeated audio graphs done by several E.N.T. surgeons proved beyond doubt that the decibel loss was irreversible and so immense that Dr. A.B.R. Desai in Mumbai, who is reputed to be the final authority on E.N.T. ailments, told me that there was something very tragically wrong with the bones in my right year and after trying several treatments, Dr. Desai told me that he has no medicine for my ailment and that I will never be able to hear with my right ear. The reputed E.N.T. surgeon Dr. Farida Wadia of civil hospital was of the opinion that if the loss of hearing in the right year was not due to nerve deafness and was really a symptomatic manifestation of some un-diagnosed ailment then the hearing will return after that un-diagnosed ailment is cured. Is she blessed with 6th, 7th and 8th sense? I guess say so because that is exactly how the events ran their course.
Dr. Farida Wadia was also using her imagination like telescope in time and exactly predicting things which were yet to come. Later, it was Dr. Kiran Shah, the senior most reputed oncologist hematologist in Surat who himself performed bone marrow analysis and gave me the shocking news that I am not only suffering from bone cancer called multiple myloma but the cancer has already destroyed much my vital bones. As per his advise, electrophoresis of the blood and MRI - [ magnetic resonance imaging ] - of brain and skull as well as Citi Scan were also done at Mahavir General Hospital which confirmed beyond doubt that I am slowly but surely dying of bone cancer. I had been loosing appetite and had developed dislike for food. [anorexia nervosa] in between, I had also suffered from tumor on the right side of my head which gave me excruciating headache and giddiness. I lost orientation and would fall after walking for 30 seconds. As soon as cancer was diagnosed, I was immediately admitted to government civil hospital and six chemotherapy sessions were administered – one every 28th day. This further destroyed my appetite and all the hair on my head and body were gone. I suffered these agonies for more than three and half years when on April 27th 2002, three teams of doctors and oncologists advised me that I should prepare my will as I had only a few days left.
Now, this was the phase when the divine miracle began to take shape. It was Sardar Kesar Singh, the owner of reputed " Kwality Group of Hotels and Restaurants" in Surat and his son Sardar Manjeet Singh, who suggested to me that I should undertake a pilgrimage to the holy Golden Temple at Amritsar and offer Akhand Paath and Ardaas with complete faith and total devotion and pray before Sri Guru Granth Sahib to cure me of my cancer and bless me with good vibrant health and long life to remain in his service. I initially, took this suggestion very lightly and argued back that I do not understand Punjabi or Gurmukhi and would therefore, not follow any word of Sri Guru Granth Sahib and whatever brief knowledge of Sikhism and Sri Guru Granth Sahib I acquired was in April of 1999, when I wrote six researched articles on the 300 years of Khalsa celebrations published in the Indian press. But, Sardar Kesar Singh, who is also the president of Gurdwara at Udhana-Surat, convinced me that Sri Guru Granth Sahib's blessings are not restricted to those who speak or understand Punjabi or Gurmukhi. It is the faith and sincere devotion to the Guru which makes you worthy of his blessings.
I found Sardar Kesar Singh's advice very much inspiring. Moreover, my sister-in-law Miss Kunti, a staunch devotee of Sri Guru Granth Sahib and a faithful follower of principles of Sikhism since her childhood, was equally instrumental in motivating me to undertake this pilgrimage. she taught me the basic philosophy of Sikhism and brought me a copy of Sri Guru Granth Sahib in English. My mother-in-law Ms.Shanti Hotchand Khatri, have a separate room at their bungalows at Baroda where they offer prayers, Ardaas and listen to Shabad Kirtans every early morning. Their persuasion proved to be decisive. 
So we left by Golden Temple Mail express train which departed from Surat at around 1-15 a.m. on April 29th 2002. We were received by the staff of Golden Temple and particularly Sardar Diljeet Singh Bedi who is in charge of liaisons with press and the public. Myself being a leading journalist, foreign-educated researcher and U.S.A. trained science writer, was given a VIP treatment and given accommodation in room no. 16 of Sri Arjan Dev Niwas. Since I had only a few days to live according to my doctors, they quickly made preparations for Akhand Paath and Ardaas after I paid Rs 2100 as fees. My wife Kanta, my daughter Halley and my brother-in-law's daughter Puja also sat with me. I was permitted to photograph and tape-record entire Akhand Paath as well as Shabad Kirtans which I wanted to keep listening till I was to breath my last on my death - bed. 
But I was never to be lying on my death-bed because the moment the Granthi started reciting the Akhand Paath , I began to feel streams of energy entering and flowing thru my body. It rose majestically from the pages of Shri Guru Granth Sahib like a serene cool flame of light entering my body through my fingers. The excruciating pain which I had suffered while struggling to reach the Golden Temple also disappeared. After 48 hours, I got up on my own two feet and began to feel and enjoy such vibrant health that I almost ran with joy towards Sri Arjan Dev Niwas and quickly climbed the stairs to my room no. 16. My appetite returned. I first took bath and then visited Jaliyanwala Bagh and then went to the 'Hotel Cityheart' and for the first time in three and half years I enjoyed a variety of Punjabi and Chinese foods which I had missed like deserts miss the rains.
We returned to Surat on 18th May 2002 and on 25th May again bone marrow analysis and electrophoresis tests were done on my body. No cancer was detected. Hence, to obtain second medical opinion, the samples were sent to Mumbai and Ahmedabad and medical doctors there also confirmed that the bone cancer is gone. My oncologist at Ahemedabad Dr. Pankaj Shah was preparing for stem cells transplant on me which was to have cost me Rs. nine lakhs. The entire medical world was taken by surprise . All doctors agreed that this is, indeed, a miracle because there is no medicine in Allopathy that can cure deadly cancer within 48 hours and effect a 180 degree change. The latest electrophoresis : serum protein test done is dated April 7th 2003 at Abha Clinical Laboratory. The doctors have signed this medical test report with comments: " no myeloma band." 
I have preserved all the medical reports and x-rays done before and after the Akhand Paath and Ardaas at Golden Temple and they all tell the true story of my miraculous cure. Ever since this miracle, I am not only experiencing Guru's vibrations within me but also feel God's spiritual energy within me which inspires me and guides me in thought and deed, and vibrate in unison with him. I am joyfully back to " cheers and gears of life.", soulfully sharing my God-Given spiritual energy with those who love and faithfully listens to Guru Granth Sahib and enrich their mind, body and soul with divinely vibrant health. 
Now, I am enjoying the life of guru-inspired faith and taking Sri Guru Granth Sahib and God as my constant companion. It is the miracle and the divine magnetic spell of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, which I also realized through Nam therapy that has not only blessed me with healthy life but considering my greatly vibrant health, spiritual strength and new youthful looks and glamorous shining black hair, the same oncologists tell me that I am totally free of all kinds of diseases. I myself feel so close to the Guru that something tells me that I will live for 125 years and remain in Guru's service and bring true love, happiness and inspiration to all my friends. 
My life has taken a spiritual turn. I get sound sleep without any sleeping pills. Since 25th April 2002, I am no longer on any medicine. I read Nitnem and get sound sleep and get up early to read Paath and enjoy Shabad Kirtan on Punjabi TV channel. Guru's teachings have gone a long way in dispelling the darkness of ignorance. Guru has not only changed my destiny but made me a devotee with the faith that is not blind but enlightened.
So often, I see and meet Gurus in my dreams and they taught me a new healthy life-style to give happiness to others. I am never angry. I have no bad habits and always remain jovial. Now, my motto is: ' people enjoy the happiness they feel. but I enjoy the happiness I give. Guru's one of the teachings says : " Kirat Karani and Wand Chhakana." - meaning: earn the fruits of your hard work ‘Naam Japana’; and share your fruits with others with love. I believe in the sun even when it is not shining. I believe in love even when not feeling it. I believe in God even when he is silent. There is one God. God is truth. He is the creator of the universe and all beings. He is without fear and without hatred. He is the eternal being and the divine soul, birth less, self enlightened. He is enemy to none. Through grace of the Satguru he is met. Diseases and sins are destroyed by hearing the name of God says Guru Nanak. The Name, revealed to me by Guru's advice, is the breath of my life and the praise of the lord is my life's vocation. " Truth is great but greater than truth is truthful living." says Sri Guru Granth Sahib. The Khalsa belongs to [ the wondrous guru ] God; all victory of is the victory of [the Wondrous guru ] Wahe Gurujika Khalsa- Wahe Guruji ki Fateh.
Mr Vasu Bhardwaj
Journalist, Science Writer, Corporate Analyst
701-Chinmaya Apartment, Anand Mahal Road, Behind Bhulka
Bhavan, Adajan, Surat, Gujarat-395009 
Tel: 0261 – 2690033, 0261 - 224 00 99
Mobile: 09825113636
E-mail vasuamerica@yahoo.com
Pingalwara

*About Pingalwada*
A nations' strength is not found in its treasury statement. It lies instead in the character of its people, in their willingness to sacrifice leisure, comfort and a share of their talents for the welfare of their nation. 
The family is the basic unit of our society, it is there that the responsibility begins. Today with the materialistic outlook which our society has acquired, the family ties are under a lot of stress and strain. The family as a cohesive unit is breaking up. A family is no longer a group whose members depend upon each other for companionship, support, love and affection. The urge of each individual to pamper his own wants has placed emphasis on selfishness. 
Every society has its share of its unfortunate individuals who are sick, disabled, forlorn, suffering and deserted by mankind. There are old people and new born babies no one wants to look after. There are disabled who are not admitted into any of the hospitals and are left to die on the roadside. There are diseased persons no one wants to touch. They all are the burden of our society but who is to look after them ? 
95 years ago, a messiah named Ramji Das who later became Bhagat Puran Singh, came into this world. He started a movement which was totally new in conception. This was no easy task. For fourteen long years he carried a ******* child on his shoulders as they had no place to stay. This was a period of his baptism. He achieved godliness through his love for the human beings. 
The journey was arduous and painful. But single handed, toiling day and night, in scorching heat and biting cold, in rains and thunderstorms, undeterred by adversaries, undaunted by criticism, he continued to pick up these wretched, dying, dirty, infectious creations of God from wherever they could be found. 
Pingalwara is not an institution, it is a dynamic movement. Bhagat Ji did not lay down a number of pre-determined tasks: he propounded a philosophy which is the foundation of Pingalwara and covers the entire spectrum of social problems of our society.

I am sorry that due to some software problems I am not able to present the articles in an attractive layout.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dhur ki Bani
*Guru Maneo Granth(Celebrating 400 years) *Who is my Guru? 

We sing a Dohra (couplet) after every official ‘Ardaas’ which says:-

“Aagea bheyi Akaal ki, tebhi chelayo Panth,
Sabh Sikhan ko hukm hai,

GURU MANEO GRANTH.

(By the order of the Timeless Being, the ‘Path’ to be followed by the Khalsa was shown.(To walk that path) all Sikhs are ordered henceforth, to accept the Granth as the Guru.)

But are not the ten human Guru Ji’s our Gurus?

Yes they are, but through Guru Granth Sahib. We invoke their spirit whenever we do the Ardaas. They were different human forms (Guru personalities) but with the same guiding ‘Light’ of Guru Nanak Sahib which received Waheguru’s message for humankind in Gurbani, the Guru’s Word. For that reason, the essence of the message of Sikhi is in the everlasting Gurbani in Sri Guru Granth Sahib. Therefore, Guru Granth Sahib represents all Guru personalities and teachings received from Waheguru through them. Ultimately, it is the Guru’s teaching in Guru Granth Sahib (The Word) which is our everlasting Guru.

Was the idea of the Aadh Granth becoming the Guru the initiative of our tenth Guru Sahib, Guru Gobind Singh Ji?

The answer is an emphatic ‘NO’. It was pre-ordained and referred to right from Guru Nanak Dev Ji. Let us find out how that is so.

Let us start with Guru Nanak Dev Ji. Gurbani (the word of God) used to come to him from God Almighty at different times and his inspiration was the rebeck (a Middle Eastern stringed instrument) of his life-long Muslem companion, Bhai Mardhana. Hence the famous line which you would have heard – 

“Merdhanea, shaid rebarb, bani aayi” (O my friend Merdhana, touch the strings of your rebeck, I can sense the coming of the ‘word of God’).

Jaisee mai aavae Khasam ki Baani taisra karee gyan vay Lalo (SGGS 722)

(As the Lord’s word comes to me, O Lalo, so do I deliver it)

As a side note, it is worth noting that Nanak then used to note the verses down and also the musical scale in which the ‘word’ used to come. These notes which Nanak wrote into a book, came to be called the Pothi Sahib. The Pothi Sahib was added to, by our second to fourth Guru Ji’s and then compiled, including the inspirational writings of about thirty other sages from as far back as the 12th Century considered relevant by Guru Nanak Sahib Ji himself, and hence the Aadh Granth was compiled by our fifth Guru Ji, Guru Arjan Dev Ji, in 1604. This Aadh Granth was adopted as the embodiment of the spirit of all ten Guru Ji’s by Guru Gobind Singh Ji after he had inserted the revealed word of God to his own earthly father and ninth Guru, Guru Tegh Bahadur, in 1708.

So, this year (2004) we celebrate the 400 Anniversary of the compilation and the first Parkash (unveiling) of the Aadh Granth by fifth Guru Sahib, Guru Arjan Dev Ji, and in 2008 we shall be celebrating the 300 Anniversary of the Aadh Granth becoming the final guru, Sri Guru Granth Sahib.

So back to the question, ‘Was it the initiative of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji to make the Aadh Granth the Guru in 1708 or was it pre-ordained’?

The glory of our faith, Sikhi, is that though it passed through the hands of ten Guru Ji’s in human form over a period of two hundred years, the consistency in thought and action is so remarkable that it will appear as if the same ‘being’ directed its progress. Well, that is true because it was always the guiding Light (Jot) of Guru Nanak Sahib. 

In this case we are discussing the progress of the ‘word of God’ through ten generations of Guru Ji’s in human form to become the ultimate ‘Guru’ – our Guru. It was pre-ordained and Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji merely carried out a natural transition in 1708.

Guru Nanak makes numerous mentions of the ‘shabad’ or ‘bani’ (both meaning ‘word of God’) being the Guru. 

‘Sabad Guru, surat dhun chela’ (SGGS Pg 943) 

(The Word is the Guru and my mind in reflective meditation , the disciple.) 

‘Sabad Gur peera, gehr gembira, bin sabadhai jag baurana (SGGS Pg. 635)

(The profound and unfathomable ‘sabad’ is his Guru and spiritual guide. Without the ‘shabad’ the world is gone mad)

This consistency is carried on by third Guru Ji, Sri Guru Amar Das 

‘Vahu Vahu bani Niringkar hai, tis jayvad aver n koyi’ (SGGS 515) (Hail, Hail, the word of the Guru. which is the Formless Lord Himself. There is none other, nothing else to be reckoned equal to it.)

Fourth Guru Sahib says ‘Bani Guru, Guru hai Bani, vich bani amrit saray...’ (SGGS 982) (‘Bani’, the word of God, is the Guru, the Guru is bani, in ‘bani’ is the nectar of life...)


Our fifth Guru, Sri Guru Arjan Dev Ji says,... Haon aapoh bol na jaaneda mai kahya sabh Hukmao jio. (SGGS763) (I myself know not what to say, all I speak is what the Lord commands)

So, all the above quotations, which have been taken directly from our Guru Ji, Sri Guru Granth Sahib and as revealed to our Guru Ji’s in human form, show beyond doubt that first of all, we possess the authentic ‘word of God’ and secondly, that our Guru Ji is the Granth – Guru Maneo Granth.

How do we optimise, or fully utilise our ‘Guru’ to benefit us in this life form as human beings, and as Sikhs? 

By spending time with our Guru. It is not good enough that we ‘metha tek’ to Guru Ji. We need to read bani, to sing bani, to learn Gurmukhi so that we can read bani in the original language of the Guru Ji’s – Gurmukhi and as time goes on and we read and sing bani, we will come to understand bani. Every process from reading, singing and finally understanding our Guru Ji makes us better human beings because it is the ‘nectar of life’.

If we want an intimate relationship with Waheguru Ji, then we have to make an effort in getting closer to Him. How do we do that? Through ‘dhur ki bani’, our ‘Guru’, by remembering Him, at least, twice a day – doing our Nitnam in the morning and then in the evening. Once you develop that habit, you then find yourself communicating with Him directly and all that you desire comes to pass – 

‘Thir qar baiso harjan pyaray, Satgur tumray kaaj sevaray’ (He resides within you, recognise Him as being within you, and Satguru will look after all your affairs).

‘Bani’ for a Sikh, is the ‘Guru’. Let no one take you astray from this path. I see friends praying to dieties, to other human ‘gurus’ in India, to graves, and other ritualistic practices, and generally showing no faith in their own true ‘guru’, Gurbani. They pay lip service to ‘Sikhi’ and do not realise that the true wealth lies within our ‘guru’, Gurbani – the direct link for us with our creator, WAHEGURU.



The Sikh Foundation - Sikh Forum


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 16, 2008)

Miracle's do happen .But a true sikh should accept everything as hukam of waheguru.Unfortunately what most people do is that when something good happen's they start praising god or become religious
but when something bad happen's  then they start cursing god or even become atheist or agnostic


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes ,it is a miracle that the can cer Of the gentleman was cured. Do you really believe that miracles can be repeated. 
What do you think kdsji.?


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Yes ,it is a miracle that the can cer Of the gentleman was cured. Do you really believe that miracles can be repeated.
> What do you think kdsji.?



It all depend's on waheguru.But death is reality And it has to come one day


----------



## Sinister (Jan 23, 2008)

THIS IS FANTASTIC!

they finally found a cure.... I guess all those drug companies will go out of business, now that the truth is out. RS2100 is a bargain

i guess people have been walking around in those damn marathons for nothing, with ribbons pinned to their chest.

this post made me feel something deep inside.... gravity.

keep it real
cheers


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sinister said:


> THIS IS FANTASTIC!
> 
> they finally found a cure.... I guess all those drug companies will go out of business, now that the truth is out. RS2100 is a bargain
> 
> ...



A perfect reply from atheist which i was expecting but a little bit late


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes,It is only a matter of faith. Death is a plain reality.


----------



## Sinister (Jan 23, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Yes,It is only a matter of faith. Death is a plain reality.


 
I dont think this is a matter of faith...it is a matter of delusion, if anything, disinformation.

cheers


Kds ji,

HIIIIII :}{}{}: (long time since discussion)

sorry for the late entrance...i dont even wear a watch nowadays. 

I have read medical journals on the Placebo effect...but placebo's cannot cure serious ailments. The story above does not ring with any truth and there exists a logical answer to everything (the trouble is searching for it).

pertaining to your comment:

"Unfortunately what most people do is that when something good happen's they start praising god or become religious but when something bad happen's then they start cursing god or even become atheist or agnostic"

lets just make it clear to the readers, that this is just ONE of the many many many reasons people turn to agnosticism, deism, atheism and anti-theism. 

and they rarely go back once they have tasted freedom from bondage.

cheers


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 23, 2008)

_ I dont think this is a matter of faith...it is a matter of delusion, if anything, disinformation._

_A person who is blessed with almost everything in this life and yet is disgraceful to the Almighty is not to be attended to.__May be you are right or not but it proves that atheism is a product of grey cells going black to dead._

_A person who  is a faithless cynic is to be avoided at any cost._


----------



## Sinister (Jan 23, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> _ I dont think this is a matter of faith...it is a matter of delusion, if anything, disinformation._
> 
> _A person who is blessed with almost everything in this life and yet is disgraceful to the Almighty is not to be attended to.__May be you are right or not but it proves that atheism is a product of grey cells going black to dead._
> 
> _A person who is a faithless cynic is to be avoided at any cost._


 
freind Sikh80:
thats your call...not mine

"faithless" is not the right word to describe anybody!

I do have faith:
I have faith in Morals, Values, humanity and most importantly myself.

I do not have faith in cheap magic tricks and 'stunt baji' by attention seekers
I am cynical..yes..but there is a message behind every cynical response.

as far as I disgrace 'god' ... is a task i am not really aware of, because no one can disgrace that which they do not know and will not know.

ignorance is always full of bliss 
reality is a mixture of feeling.

Peace
PS: im not an atheist


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sinister said:


> I dont think this is a matter of faith...it is a matter of delusion, if anything, disinformation.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...



Dear sinister

Everything do not have logical answer.Just look at homoeopathy According to James {censored} Homeopathy is world's biggest legalised quackery and he has challenged world's renowned homeopath's to prove that homeopathy work's by giving them 1 million $ challenge.He has even consumed deadliest homeopathic medicine's in front of people.
He has tried very best to prove that acording to medical science homeopathy cannot work.
But you will find millions of people who says that they are cured by homeopathy and you will equally find millions who says that there is no effect of homeopathy on them.

So what's the logic behind it?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sinister said:


> freind Sikh80:
> thats your call...not mine
> 
> "faithless" is not the right word to describe anybody!
> ...


 


Dear sir, No one has been able to prove GOD and HIS existence. But most Of us here do believe. :}--}:




e&oe


----------



## Sinister (Jan 24, 2008)

kds1980 said:


> Dear sinister
> 
> Everything do not have logical answer.Just look at homoeopathy According to James {censored} Homeopathy is world's biggest legalised quackery and he has challenged world's renowned homeopath's to prove that homeopathy work's by giving them 1 million $ challenge.He has even consumed deadliest homeopathic medicine's in front of people.
> He has tried very best to prove that acording to medical science homeopathy cannot work.
> ...


 
Kds ji

:hmm: homeopathic medicine is quackery and James {censored} is right, his million dollar prize has not been claimed by any homeopathic practioner...it has been claimed by a few but everytime they proceed using the scientific method of experimentation ... the drugs fail miserably to show any results.

homeopathy may have the capacity for short term psychological benefit, ie through some sort of placebo effect, it may be able to help people better cope with minor infections. but I highly doubt it will save you from any form of TB, cancerous growth, or any serious viral or bacterial infection.

your body can heal minor infections without any trouble and without any need for homeopathic medicine. 

I have a good background in pharma chem. the key to drugs or developing drugs is learning the biological pathways, active sites, conformations and targets of certain molecules. designing a drug is not pseudo-science, it is literally like building a house...lots of engineering and creativity is required. 

homeopathy is sympathetic magic, it is a form of herbology...the homoepathic doctors have little understanding of the workings of the body at the molecular level...they do have a vast knowledge in herbs and remedies that induce minor effects in people. 

I personally know a homeopathic doctor; he's not brightest colour in a crayon box. I asked him a rather simple biological question, to which he didn't know the answer to. 
The simple question: If a man with an amputated limb copulates with a woman and produces a baby, will the offspring be afflicted (born without a limb)?
guess what he said: yes! and then he tried to convince me I was wrong.


Homo. doc's believe in The Law of Positive:
For example: someone suffering from insomnia would be perscribed something rich in caffeine (rather than a conventional perscription of a tranquilizer)....they call it the 'law of positive' and treat every ailment with a pseudo- attenuated vaccination that is suppose to make your system worse and somehow stimulate an immune response. (the concept behind it is mind boggling) 

The problem: it doesnt work.

 homeopathic medicine is usually utilized more by the poorer people (the practice has not really taken off in the west). People who sadly cannot afford the tremendous hospital and drug fees, but still need that avenue of hope, travel the road of homeopathy.

this is the primary problem i had with this story of Gurbani curing cancer. Lets not deceive ourselves...Gurbani may give you hope, happiness and comfort but it cannot fully cure a rapidly dividing malignant growth (and many times neither can traditional medicine). If this story is true...and that is a BIG IF... then chances are there is a rational explanation for the retreat of the growth or a new question; was there indeed any growth to begin with?

cheers


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 24, 2008)

Guru Piayario Jio,
Gurfateh.

Gurbani....and the personal lives of the Gurus all show only one thing..HUKM HUKM HUKM. HUKM RAZAEE CHALLNNA is the line drawn on stone - no running away from it. HUKM..dispells FEAR of DEATH....its the FEAR that KILLS..not the cancer/leukamia/tb/whatever. Guru Ji had NO FEAR..that is why he couldnt be "killed" even by the 1000 Degree Hot Plate and shade temperatures that can cause death by heat stroke + Burning HOT Sand being poured on His head continuously..But following the HUKM..his earthly body gave up just like you, me and everyone else since Time began and will until Time ends..
Did Bhai Ji "die" becasue the aara sawed him in half ?? or Bhai Taru Ji die because his scalp was removed ?? Did Bhai Mani Singh die because his joints were cut one by one...did Bhai banda Singh die becasue his infant sons heart was stuffed into his mouth and his maas was pinched away by hot pincers bit by bit..THEY ALL DIED...and maybe Cancer is a much easier way to die than their deaths ( I admit i cant say as i havent died yet - so please excuse)..BUT is the "cause" such abig deal ?? I think not. Gurmatt - Gurbani..everything teaches us to ACCEPT HIS HUKM. Period. As they say..Cowards die a thousand times..the brave die but ONCE. Rememeber Guru Ji declares..Kiv SACHIARA HOEEAH..Kiv tutteh paal..the answer is HUKM RAZAYEE CHALLNNA. PERIOD. No ifs and no buts.
Even the LAZARUS brought back from the DEAD by Christ..died once more eventually !!! and the boy brought back from the dead by Gurditta Ji..also DIED one day.... so Bottom Line..DEATH is REAL and FINAL. HUKM HUKM HUKM.
Lets NOT bring Gurbani the Universal Message from God down to things like Zam Zam water, miracle water from this cave and that cave..and a thousand such things that also cause "cancers" etc to disappear..BUT NOTHING PREVENTS DEATH.
Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## S|kH (Jan 24, 2008)

lol guess my brother should quit medical school and start practicing to being a gyani...


i'll reply to this thread later.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jan 24, 2008)

S|kH said:


> lol guess my brother should quit medical school and start practicing to being a gyani...
> 
> 
> i'll reply to this thread later.


lol u just replied...


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the miracle is on account of the faith that the gentleman might have placed in sikhi/prayers and or bani. This is the only reason that one can see a cancer patient getting alright when medical science has rejected the case.


----------



## kds1980 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sinister said:


> Kds ji
> 
> :hmm: homeopathic medicine is quackery and James {censored} is right, his million dollar prize has not been claimed by any homeopathic practioner...it has been claimed by a few but everytime they proceed using the scientific method of experimentation ... the drugs fail miserably to show any results.
> 
> ...




Dear sinister

Do you want to say that all the renowned homeopaths are quacks.All the people which are 
doing Bachelors in homeopathy are studying something which is fake.Now here I feel you ratinalists these days are going overboard.If anything that is not in there logic then its fake Even if a person is dying with pain and there is no rational explanation behind it then it must be psychological.Because anything that is beyond the understanding of logic is psychological.I am really sorry to say but let the people be judge .even allopathic theories also changes rapidly they introduce one medicine and then after 20 years they declare it unsafe.

If you start exploring this world then you will find many many things which are beyond the explanation of rationality

Jatinder singh ji(Dr.khalsa) I also want to know your opinion on this whether you also beleive that homeopathy is quackery?


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 29, 2012)

page 274

ਸਰਬ ਰੋਗ ਕਾ ਅਉਖਦੁ ਨਾਮੁ ॥
Sarab rog kā a▫ukẖaḏ nām.
The Naam is the panacea, the remedy to cure all ills.

page 288

ਅਨਿਕ ਉਪਾਵੀ ਰੋਗੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥
Anik upāvī rog na jā▫e.
All sorts of remedies have not cured the disease -

ਰੋਗੁ ਮਿਟੈ ਹਰਿ ਅਵਖਧੁ ਲਾਇ ॥
Rog mitai har avkẖaḏẖ lā▫e.
the disease is cured only by giving the medicine of the Lord's Name

Page 574

ਮੁਖਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੁਖਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਪਿ ਸਭਿ ਰੋਗ ਗਵਾਇਆ ਰਾਮ ॥

Mukẖ gurmukẖ mukẖ gurmukẖ jap sabẖ rog gavā▫i▫ā rām. 

Speaking as Gurmukh, speaking as Gurmukh, chanting the Naam, all disease is eradicated. 




ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਪਿ ਸਭਿ ਰੋਗ ਗਵਾਇਆ ਅਰੋਗਤ ਭਏ ਸਰੀਰਾ ॥

Gurmukẖ jap sabẖ rog gavā▫i▫ā arogaṯ bẖa▫e sarīrā. 

As Gurmukh, chanting the Naam, all disease is eradicated, and the body becomes free of disease. 





Now, Gurmukh is the one that listens to the word of the guru and lives by the word, having no fear of death and letting God's hukam be as it may.

So, after reading the 1st post, maybe yes, this guy was gurmukh !!!

I have come across and witnessed some unexplainable happenings like this, which I would rather not talk about due to the sensitivity.- So, I cannot simply deny such 'divine intervention' occuring but we still have to leave the final play to Hukam.
No matter what- because death will come, guaranteed, but maybe not from such suffering- meaning if the hukam is that heart attack is going to kill him, then it shall be that in the end, whilst he got saved from the cancer!!!

But why have the suffering of cancer ? is it karma ?? well thinking in a gurmat manner- I don't think I should even question the suffering of cancer, I mean what good will it really do ??

What we do know is that no harm can be done by connecting with* Naam*!!

*Naam is the Cure*

_My advice: Connect with the naam with simran and meditation, it can help you connect much easier._





Waheguru
Lucky Singh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 29, 2012)

BUT FIRST..we have to "RECOGNISE...DIAGNOSE..." the ROG..as Guru nanak ji says..OH Vaid..Pehllan ROG Pehchaan !!
Once we KNOW the exact definition of ROG..then we can proceed further.

1. FACT and UNDENIABLE FACT..indisputable Fact.....the Venerable Doc who wrote the Original post is actually QUITE DEAD...he did DIE..as its HIS HUKM..all BORN MUST DIE !!  So everything being said in the article is ONLY worthy of any attention is...IF Bhardwaaj is STILL ALIVE and continues to be ALIVE for at least another 5000 years !!..otherwise he is just another dead human being..who postponed death for a while (maybe)...or maybe NOT because ONLY the CREATOR knows the time and place..all else is just CONJECTURE !!My late dad could ahve been saved had a particular drug been invented decades ago..just how many MILLIONS have been SAVED by Pencillin, modern drugs, medicines...how many millions of mothers survive childbirth...and how many  Hundreds of thousands of FEMALE EMBRYOS DIE simply because they are FEMALE !!
HE DECIDES..its HUKM. PERIOD. all else is Conjecture...wishy washy tall tales...my late dad knew the entire SGGS by heart..he was continually reciting an ongoing sehaj paath..every week end he would do an entire akhand paath all by himself at one sitting..and HE LIVED GURBANI..he still DIED of a malfunctioning Heart due to high cholestrol and BP..etc...HIS HUKM.


----------



## justosh (Jun 29, 2012)

Sikh80 said:


> Dear sir, No one has been able to prove GOD and HIS existence. But most Of us here do believe. :}--}:
> e&oe



just because no one has proven Gods' existence doesn't mean he doesn't exist........ i dont believe that God is all about "proving his-self" its all about ones own situation, and ones personal desires and prerogative in life....

for example if my own desire is to make money.... then i will......just as if my desire is to find the truth in this temporary world... then i will so.....

A man once said "when we are at our lowest........... ONLY then we are open to the greatest change"


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 29, 2012)

I think the real point is that 'Gurbani can help overcome your weakness'
nk 
Afterall, what is pain and suffering. It is all perception, what our mind and brain tells us. We know people can train themselves to becomb numb to pain- the object or damage that causes the pain is still there, but the person just doesn't acknowledge the pain and is therefore pain free!!!
 Isn't it more peaceful and calm to die without feeling suffering and pain ??- I'm not dead, so I can't say for sure, but I think so.
If gurbani can help one achieve this state of peace and minimising pain, then I do recommend it to all sufferers. YES, I do believe it can help, afterall, what is the negative ? it's NOT going to increase or make the pain and suffering any worse, is it ?

That's my take on the above, but I would still have faith with such a story. There is no wrong in believing. If one can connect purely with the naam, the last thing on their mind woud be any pain and suffering.
Could the cancer just vanish ??- Well, I can't deny it unless i've tried it. Depends on who and what state they are in.

Our own minds if controlled well enough, can eliminate many perceptions.
I am a strong believer in MIND OVER MATTER.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 29, 2012)

Everybody says REST IN PEACE when you are DEAD....GURBANI teaches us to REST IN PEACE while ALIVE...SEHAJ is resting in absolute PEACE while being ALIVE...people just CANNOT GET IT (that one could be at peace while alive when everybody says peace is after death ). *GURBANI is FOR THE LIVING..not those who have DIED*.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jun 30, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> I think the real point is that 'Gurbani can help overcome your weakness'
> nk
> Afterall, what is pain and suffering. It is all perception, what our mind and brain tells us. We know people can train themselves to becomb numb to pain- the object or damage that causes the pain is still there, but the person just doesn't acknowledge the pain and is therefore pain free!!! Numbness is not Reality, it's Fallacy. One must be Aware, Present in the Moment. Perhaps Pain Leads to GROWTH. & it's Not a Bad thing? Or something a Person can Shelter themselves From, Nor should they Attempt to! You cant Shelter yourself from Life, no Matter what, if it wants to Knock you, hell, it's Gonna Knock you.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## jasbirkaleka (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey, what is going on???It is against the very concept of Sikhi and this is the very kind of irrational,blind faith that our great Guru,Guru Nanak Dev ji fought against. 
Guru Arjan Dev ji did not compile Sri Guru Granth Sahib to cure diseases, but to show the people the right path.swordfight


----------



## Searching (Jun 30, 2012)

Jasbir ji
Faith can do miracles. When someone gets cured of cancer for inexplicable reasons when doctors had lost all hope, it is but natural to give credit to the almighty


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 30, 2012)

Navdeep ji, I'm really not sure what you are saying.
One should bear pain ?- I don't know where thats coming from, have never taken analgesic for headache or cold ?
False Hope ?- what exactly is that ? Hope is personal and comes from one's mind and intentions.- what is the false way of someone doing this ?

I'm just a little confused, it seems you just don't get my post, - I'm not asking for anyone to agree, I'm telling all as it is.- There are a number of people that have had unexplainable medical miracles. This doesn't mean we advertise the gurbani as the cure, do you see what i'm saying ?

Perhaps reading it again carefully, you may see I'm not advertsing as such, I'm simply telling as it is!!
Waheguru


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 30, 2012)

If you have never encountered anyone for real who has experienced such unexplainable and miracle cure, then that's where the problem is of why you don't understand anything that I'm saying. 
So, i'm afraid that is not my problem!!!


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jun 30, 2012)

Luckysingh said:


> Navdeep ji, I'm really not sure what you are saying.
> One should bear pain ?- I don't know where thats coming from, have never taken analgesic for headache or cold ?Im Saying One should not Look for a Scapegoat for REAL Pain, the Worst of which is Emotional.
> False Hope ?-Trying to Prescribe the Outcome Of ONE Situation, Of One Person's Journey from Disbelief to Belief, to all others in a Similar Circumstance is Very Dangerous. what exactly is that ? Hope is personal and comes from one's mind and intentions.- what is the false way of someone doing this ?
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 30, 2012)

Navdeep ji, thanks for your response, but your explanations seem to be in the wrong direction!!!
You are saying that there should be no scapegoat for pain and that emotional pain is worse!!
-- Well, I never said there was, I simply said no one wants to bear ANY sort of pain and you stated that one should bear pain!!!!
 You stated that False Hope' ?-Trying to Prescribe the Outcome Of ONE Situation, Of One Person's Journey from Disbelief to Belief, to all others in a Similar Circumstance is Very Dangerous.-

But, I stated clearly on 2 occasions that I am NOT advertising or endorsing Gurbani as a cure!!! I'm telling you facts as they are!!!!!

I'm not singling anyone out but just trying to correct your reasoning on something where I gave it as it is and not my opinion.

Adios


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jun 30, 2012)

Searching ji thanks for your post.





Searching said:


> Jasbir ji
> _Faith can do miracles._


_Searching ji I believe you have a worthy point.  The intricacies of how at the very base chemical level of our being, what affect thoughts and thought processes have consciously or unconsciously has hardly been understood.  The body complex is far too complex to not provide "miracles" for the lack of a better word for certain situations.

I do believe however that the danger comes when the merchants get hold of an unexplained and try to put it into a box and exploit by giving "paper mantars", "naams", "words", etc., that will cause a cure.  My experiences are that this is straightforward exploitation of the vulnerable.

However I will not guide someone to totally reject something that is apparently addressing something critical in their lives (questions of life and death).  I will privately take the exploiter to task if I sense so.
_


Searching said:


> _ When someone gets cured of cancer for inexplicable reasons when doctors had lost all hope, it is but natural to give credit to the almighty_


_Let me cite a personal experience.  A close relative was diagnosed with cancer around 1990.  Sent home with pain killers to die and the family doctor refused to help with a second opinion.

By luck or chance I came across a doctor who operated on her.  2/3rd of her stomach was re-sected/cut-out.  This doctor who visually observed other critical organs stated not to proceed with chemo-therapy because of possible visible spread to other organs and feeble state of the person.  I asked if I could help with Homeopathic ideas and he welcomed and said since he was planning to do nothing additional he had no issues.  Luck, belief, miracle or whatever one may call it, I gave her some Homeopathic remedies.  She is alive 22 years later and no sign or detection of any cancer.  Now there are many forks in the road for such incidents and so there are in our lives.

Now the question would be can I replicate it with another person.  My considered opinion would be yes and no or I don't know as there is much confluence of many variables as I stated in first paragraph of my post.

Keeping an open and aware mind does help many a times.
_
Just some thoughts.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Luckysingh (Jun 30, 2012)

A very strong point Ambarsaria ji. We just can't deny these events, call them miracles, faith, power of prayer, luck or whatever. 

This was my point that I was trying to put across that sadly, a few have taken out of context. 

I have personally known more than a handful of such occurences and I can't advise for another who may be suffering the same and neither can the said persons. It all happens by his hukam. 

The greatest thing that I have learned is that most of these people after experiencing such events come out with a completely different outlook on their life.- So, under his hukam, such events and even bad events for certain people happen or are experienced in order to pave the path for their futures all under the command of hukam.


Sat sri akaal


----------



## Hardip Singh (Jul 1, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> BUT FIRST..we have to "RECOGNISE...DIAGNOSE..." the ROG..as Guru nanak ji says..OH Vaid..Pehllan ROG Pehchaan !!
> Once we KNOW the exact definition of ROG..then we can proceed further.
> 
> 1. FACT and UNDENIABLE FACT..indisputable Fact.....the Venerable Doc who wrote the Original post is actually QUITE DEAD...he did DIE..as its HIS HUKM..all BORN MUST DIE !! So everything being said in the article is ONLY worthy of any attention is...IF Bhardwaaj is STILL ALIVE and continues to be ALIVE for at least another 5000 years !!..otherwise he is just another dead human being..who postponed death for a while (maybe)...or maybe NOT because ONLY the CREATOR knows the time and place..all else is just CONJECTURE !!My late dad could ahve been saved had a particular drug been invented decades ago..just how many MILLIONS have been SAVED by Pencillin, modern drugs, medicines...how many millions of mothers survive childbirth...and how many Hundreds of thousands of FEMALE EMBRYOS DIE simply because they are FEMALE !!
> HE DECIDES..its HUKM. PERIOD. all else is Conjecture...wishy washy tall tales...my late dad knew the entire Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji by heart..he was continually reciting an ongoing sehaj paath..every week end he would do an entire akhand paath all by himself at one sitting..and HE LIVED GURBANI..he still DIED of a malfunctioning Heart due to high cholestrol and BP..etc...HIS HUKM.


 
You are right gyanni jee. As per my information this is no more.


----------

